# Videogame and consoles



## Niles28 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys

I am a videogame enthusiast and am in the process of relocating to Dubai. Now I am aware that certain games are banned in the Middle East and Dubai. I have made sure not to include those games in the luggage that I shall be carrying. 

I wanted to know I will be carrying 2 consoles (A Xbox 360 and A PS3) along with 20-25 original games to Dubai. Will there be a problem/issue if I do so with regard to customs?

Can I carry a third console to the place its a Wii. I am rather skeptical since people keep telling me the customs dept might just confiscate my console and games.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Brought my Xbox and PS3 in my hand luggage from Germany. Security check in Germany was interested in both of them but let me pass without any issues. In Dubai nobody cared about them. All my games (some 18+) were in my checked baggage also passed the customs without any problems. You can buy all these games here anyway.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Niles28 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank You so much, that is a huge sigh of relief...I actually have a lot more games that I have been collecting over a decade now, I was literally in tears when people kept discouraging me about this stuff...Good to see a game enthusiast around here...Is there a place where I can get games from, maybe second hand original games, heard there is the Virgin Megastore in the city, are they any good?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Shop in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, UAE | Shopping for Electronics, Computers, Mobile Phones, Fashion Brands, Clothing and more Online Shopping Deals | Souq

is a good place to get second hand games.. some shops carry them also, for the PS3 I wouldn't be worried about fake's but for the Xbox 360 be careful that the disc you get is an original, 

JadoPado.com - The UAE's Best Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously.

also carries games, new one's, better prices than virgin, who do carry most games but then at full retail price.. and like the other poster mentioned.. shouldn't be a problem with customs.. I brought my PS3 and games.. no issues..


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

I suspect I"m just use to being spoiled Stateside, but is it always the norm for local shops to charge $20 ABOVE MSRP more for a new release console game? I'm just not sure I can swallow paying $80 for a game...

I am not hesitant to order online but still have my doubts with region compatibility (particularly on DLC and country of origin on accounts).


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I brought all my XBO Games here, I even have GTA V, no issues at all.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Jubmasterflex said:


> I suspect I"m just use to being spoiled Stateside, but is it always the norm for local shops to charge $20 ABOVE MSRP more for a new release console game? I'm just not sure I can swallow paying $80 for a game...
> 
> I am not hesitant to order online but still have my doubts with region compatibility (particularly on DLC and country of origin on accounts).


Buy on the marketplace? 

Souq was reasonably priced.

Another thing to consider in the states games are cheaper, a new game in the UK _could _cost up to GBP40-50, and you'd be paying $60. It's my indication that everything is set to UK prices here. (which has a VAT already on the price)


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

I brought my xb1 in the suitcase, I was advised against bringing it as hand-luggage just because it was the UK and they can be tossers at times.

With regards to buying off of the xbox store, I haven't had any regional issues at all since I have been here?


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Yussif said:


> With regards to buying off of the xbox store, I haven't had any regional issues at all since I have been here?


Fair enough; I was under the impression region issues were more apparent with PS4...


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Jubmasterflex said:


> Fair enough; I was under the impression region issues were more apparent with PS4...


Ah see that's why i chose xb1 over ps4, i actually won 1 at work and gave it away for car experience tickets ... which i then gave away for someones birthday - that's how little i thought of PS4


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

We had no issues bringing in our consoles or games, just packed all in packed luggage.

With regards to game shops, we found a good local gamer shop (found in most malls but vary in shop size) called 'Geekay' which stocks a good amount of imported games. 

Don't lose faith fellow gamer, you will be fine


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

and i cant recommend EA Access enough.


----------

